
Apple and OpenAI join research group for ethical AI with fellow tech giants - dsr12
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/27/14411810/apple-joins-partnership-for-ai
======
Kevin_S
So much talk right now is what happens when AI because too
smart/efficient/sci-fi kill all humans, when this research group will be
working on the real problem, which I believe is that AI will start leading to
programs that will allow companies/individuals to absolutely abuse
markets/systems/people/data in a way that is both unethical and dangerous
while not being explicitly illegal. I am glad to see some companies coming
together to discuss what to do when these issues inevitably come up.

~~~
bbctol
I worry about that as well... and don't think companies coming together is
going to solve that issue.

